# crush and water method?



## joem (Oct 29, 2010)

found this on Ytube
sure I don\t like the down the drain bit but the rest is interesting
I think it's in german if someone could translate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeGEkHa0Y5E&feature=related


----------



## rusty (Oct 29, 2010)

joem said:


> found this on Ytube
> sure I don\t like the down the drain bit but the rest is interesting
> I think it's in german if someone could translate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeGEkHa0Y5E&feature=related



Not much need to translate, gold is multi lingual and speaks for itself. 

What is shown in the video is exactly how I process large batches of IC's and pins in the ball mill using water. Precious metals from the IC's stays behind in the mud.

On screening the pins are large enough to stay behind in the screen, which I use submerged under water to control the dust. I wrote whole thread on the process not more than a week ago amigo. http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=8190

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## nickvc (Oct 30, 2010)

Rusty said:


> Not much need to translate, gold is multi lingual and speaks for itself.
> 
> What is shown in the video is exactly how I process large batches of IC's and pins in the ball mill using water. Precious metals from the IC's stays behind in the mud.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed that thread very inventive as always,just goes to prove there are definitely more ways than one to skin a cat :shock: 
Have you managed to get any yield data yet?


----------



## joem (Oct 30, 2010)

yes I read that thread as well (thanks rusty) so this adds pictures to words since I can't make a ball mill right now I think I'll make a pipe crusher (another thread) and try it with water.


----------



## rusty (Oct 30, 2010)

nickvc said:


> Rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Not much need to translate, gold is multi lingual and speaks for itself.
> ...



Yield data is irrelevant as I have not weighed the original scrap before processing so all I'll be able to show is a button or two which will be sold to assure continuation of my other hobbies.


Regards
Rusty


----------



## texan (Oct 31, 2010)

joem said:


> found this on Ytube
> sure I don\t like the down the drain bit but the rest is interesting
> I think it's in german if someone could translate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeGEkHa0Y5E&feature=related




Ithink a fair amount of his values went down the drain when he first made his slurry and then started to essentially "pan" out his gold. Also having looked at the construction of many ic's thru the microscope there is a fair amount of gold soldered to the conecting pins that he took out with the magnet. A very simplistic demonstration.

Texan


----------

